# Halophane Light pole installation, ameron concrete 15' pole



## electricalcj (Feb 9, 2011)

Engineer spec:
20" diameter hole
24" deep??
6" of Pea gravel at bottom for drainage
12" of 8910 gravel to backfill pole
6" of concrete from top of 8910 to grade. IS THIS ENOUGH TO KEEP POLE IN PLACE?? 


As


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*no way*

now way. At least 4' minimun if not 5'-6'


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Cletis said:


> now way. At least 4' minimun if not 5'-6'


Are you saying 4 to 6' of concrete.?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*no way*



HARRY304E said:


> Are you saying 4 to 6' of concrete.?


no, i'd do 2ft of pea gravel and 3' or 4' of concrete


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Yep here at 24" you'd get it pushed out by freezing/thawing.
I agree with Cletus...
Damn I need another beer...


----------



## lightingguy (Jun 22, 2012)

Holophane*

Sorry, couldn't resist!


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

24" won't get it done

Engineers are the BEST!!!


----------



## electricalcj (Feb 9, 2011)

lightingguy said:


> Holophane*
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist!


Hahahaha!!!


----------

